
Deepsearch is a privacy enhanced search engine from Tsignal - ChuckMcM
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/08/31/deepsearch_tsignal/
======
ChuckMcM
I found it interesting that another company has taken on the "full stack"
problem of providing a search engine. I found their FAQ also quite interesting
:
[https://deepsearch.tsignal.io/static/faq?hl=de](https://deepsearch.tsignal.io/static/faq?hl=de)

4 billion pages in the index is a good number, it hits the major sources if
you don't index things like all of Amazon or Yelp. A better number is 10
billion, that is pretty much usable by everyone all the time, especially with
smart pruning of automatically generated sites.

